# 10' HH and 12-14' Porpoise caught and released.



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Eric, a customer who bought some HD Shark Rigs from me last year. Some had 12/0 "J's" and a couple had 20/0 circles. He said they were fishing a rig about 17 mi out and catching Kings by the dozen when some sharks and dolphins(porpoises) showed up. So they put out some bigger baits to try to hook-up with a shark. They ended up pulling in a 10' Hammer on one rod and a 12 - 14' dolphin on the other. They got both to the boat and cut the leaders down by the hook. He said the shark got wrapped around one of the legs of the rig and they thought it was gonna get cut off, but it held up. When he emails the story to me, I'll post it here and on my website.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

caught on actual porpoise??? never heard of that...


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Double-D Extreme said:


> ........and a 12 - 14' dolphin on the other. .


Can't wait to see this photo.:biggrin:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> caught on actual porpoise??? never heard of that...


My buddy caught a young one on a trout rod. They did not know what they had, just something that was ripping drag so they pulled anchor and chased after it. About a minute or two later it came skying out of the water and a guy got a great picture of the dolphin in mid air with a mauler hanging to the side of it. Anyway, they got it to the boat and unhooked it and it went about its way.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

How much does a 12'-14' dolphin weigh? 1500?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I hooked one on a party boat once on 100 lb. baided line. That didn't last long. :bounce:


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

FYI I know this is petty, but there are no porpoises in Texas waters. 
Just a pet peeve.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I hooked one on a party boat once on 100 lb. baided line. That didn't last long. :bounce:


I did that as well...that reel was smoking


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

It wasn't in Texas. Not sure whether it was a dolphin or porpoise, I wrote porpoise so if wouldn't be confused with a mahi... The guy said it was much bigger in size than the HH shark. Said they got both to the boat (not at the same time) and cut the leader down by the hook and released them.

I also hooked one several years ago in Tx City at the lighted pier. There was no stopping him. Spooled me without a second thought.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cool*

Ask Matagorda Castaway about them porpoise. Hes a specialist at catchin em on trout rods, from a kayak


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

A 12-14' dolphin at the side of the boat and able to cut the leader? I'll be waiting for those pictures


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

reddrum said:


> FYI I know this is petty, but there are no porpoises in Texas waters.
> Just a pet peeve.


Please explain....I always thought there was. Guess Ive been sounding dumb to a lot of people or they dont know either.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Wiki....

"Some Differences between dolphins and porpoises are: 
A dolphin usually has a pointed snout, while a porpoise has a snout that is short and blunt. 
A dolphin's leading edge on the dorsal fin is curved, while a porpoises back fin is straight. 
Dolphins have pointed cone-shaped teeth, while porpoises have flat, spade shaped, with upper edges that are long and sharp. 
Dolphins usually grow up to 12 feet while porpoises usually are less than 7 feet. 
Dolphins are longer and sleeker in shape, while porpoises are shorter and more compact. 
dolphins usually live in large groups while porpoises live in pods of 2-4 
dolphins can live a lot longer than porpoises ( dolphins can live up to 50 years while porpoises live not to much longer than 15 years) 
dolphins are a lot more people friendly while porpoises are rather shy, and will most likely not ride along the sides of boats like dolphins. 
Dolphins produce sounds we can hear while porpoises sounds are inaudible to us."

....and there are no porpoises in Texas waters  Better to just call them 'Flipper'.

Porpoise..










Dolphin....










Edit...

A 12-14 foot dolphin wasn't caught, fought, reeled in and released and the leader cut at the hook on the side of a rec fishing vessel in the Gulf. Nope, never happened. No way.  A sick 4 footer that got a hold of some bad crack, was really thirsty and had a date with a porpoise later that day....maybe.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

reddrum said:


> FYI I know this is petty, but there are no porpoises in Texas waters.
> Just a pet peeve.


x2


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim, believe me.. Don't believe me. I don't care. I am just relaying what the guy said to me. He could have said "your leaders suck", but he didn't. Thats the story he told me and I have no reason to think he would lie to me. 

I am stoked because of what was caught on a $15.00 shark rig that I built. I am also ecstatic that he was able to get Flipper to the boat and cut the leader. I would feel pretty bad knowing that Flipper was out there with 60+' of line and leader hanging out of his mouth. 

After hearing what he had to say, I would tend to think they are pretty much worth it. I don't know how big Flipper was, but he said it was bigger than the HH... I am just guessing. I would tend to think he was more toward 12'. Still, thats a 1000-1200# of freight train...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have hooked 2 dolphin in different kingfish tourneys...................for a minute


we saw both of them take the bait


kinda hard on a tld15 drag


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

My wife landed a Dolphin while we were fishing in Kona Hawaii. I think the Dolphin was retarded or his sonar didnt work because he ate a pink and blue jet head. We have it on video and got our lure back. He smoked an 80wide to the spool before she slowed him down.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

In the late seventies/early eighties while swordfishing on the Tres Amigos...a Bert out of Freeport, we hooked up with something very large around 0130!

Like a dummy I grabbed the rod while the partying poker players in the salon played rock, paper, scissors to see who had to come out and fight whatever it was!

An hour later we had a large porpoise (sp) alongside and as Capt. Hadley slowed the bote she came alongside and rolled over as if she knew exactly what was happening! 

After I pulled the hook we could see her whole family watching! Pretty awesome!


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to let ya'll know which rig he caught those on. It was not the extreme shark rig (300#mono, 275 SS 7X7). It was the HD Shark Rig (15' of 300#mono,6' of 600# SS 7X7). This is a condensed version of the rig. I also build it with a 12/0 3407DT hook. Full length is 21'. 15' of mono and 6' of cable, doubled for 8" at the hook as a bite guard. It also features SS spring mono loop protectors at each end of the mono.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Still no pics?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I always wanted to make a post to see if anyone ever caught a flipper but was embarassed to post. Im kinda shy....:an5:


----------



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

reddrum said:


> FYI I know this is petty, but there are no porpoises in Texas waters.
> Just a pet peeve.


 when i was a kid we saw spotted dolphins while fishing texas city, we thought they were porpoises. never seen them again and never caught one. bet that is a heck of a fight. nothing but muscle.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Just got a call from the guy who CAUGHT THE DOLPHIN/PORPOISE/FLIPPER *** ever you cats wanna call it after seeing this thread. I am the guy that he is refering to in the phone call. You guys call BS all you want, I could care less. I don't know that I would believe it if I didn't see it either. Bwana (guy who caught it) is trying to upload the vid on his new computer (mac- he has never owned one) to shut you naysayers up. If that doesn't work- we will get some still photos off the video and post. We didn't go out after dolphins- when we realized it was a dolphin we did everything we could to get it on its way as quickly as possible- so no, it wasn't a long drawn out battle like the hammer. 
It's sad that someone can't even make a post on here bragging about how well his product is without getting thrown into the gauntlet. Daryl, thanks for the great product. The leaders we were using before would not have stood a chance-- we would be just like everyone else on here that COULDN"T get flipper to the boat... Here's some advice guys, don't knock this guy until you try his product. My rant is over.

Pics or vid to come soon


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Red Drum, as a lifelong Texan, who grew up on the coast, I have some information for you. We call them porpoises and we always have. We like it that way.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm interested in the photos, too. A 12-14" porpoise is serious business in the end of a rod.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

I have no idea how long it was- too busy trying to cut the cable. We were in an 18 ft boat and it was well over half the length of the boat...


----------



## LnghrnDvlDog (Jul 14, 2009)

There was 3 of us in that boat, and I was one of them. We got the dolphin up to the boat and almost pulled the shark into it. The story is true. Those leaders are amazing. Believe the story or not, the leaders are worth every penny.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Double-D Extreme said:


> Tim, believe me.. Don't believe me. I don't care.


All I said was I will be waiting to see the pictures of a 12-14ft dolphin hooked at the side of the boat. Relax bro. Sounds 'fishy' to me but I will be the first to say your leaders ROCK and I will be in line to place an order. Just waiting on the vid, or the pics of the vid :rybka:


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Tim, all I was saying is that it is what it is. I am waiting on the vid as well. I am glad the leaders performed well for the guys as well as the dolphin. I believe in conservation and catch and release. If the leaders I build can get these big catches to the boat so they can be released, then I am ecstatic... Its all about the resource...


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Double-D Extreme said:


> Tim, all I was saying is that it is what it is. I am waiting on the vid as well. I am glad the leaders performed well for the guys as well as the dolphin. I believe in conservation and catch and release. If the leaders I build can get these big catches to the boat so they can be released, then I am ecstatic... Its all about the resource...


Well said!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this an advertisement? and how much are these dolphin catching leaders.


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Is not an ad, just an amazing story. $15.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

BALZTOWAL said:


> Is this an advertisement? and how much are these dolphin catching leaders.


I was thinking the same thing!!!

I didn't think so until he posted a pic of the leader:spam:... the model number of the leader:spam:.. and the price of the leader:spam:...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I believe we all know that you wouldn't stop an adult dolphin on rod and reel if he didn't want to be stopped. Well, guys catch 1000 pound blue marlin regularly by having big gear and really good anglers and captains, so I'd never say never. 

The difference is that dolphins are intelligent beings. We don't know HOW intelligent. It could be that the animal understood its best bet was the people on the boat. Read Harbormaster's post. 

So, like I say I'd never call BS on pretty much ANY amazing story on dolphins (or orcas for that matter) - too many have been well documented.

Yes there was some spamming but also a good story so I'm fine with it.


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

ol' salt said:


> Red Drum, as a lifelong Texan, who grew up on the coast, I have some information for you. We call them porpoises and we always have. We like it that way.


Ol' salt, as a lifelong Texan, who lives on the coast, I know what a lot of people call them. You are entitled to call them baboons if you want, but that doesn't make it right!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

"Just because a cat has kittens in the oven doesn't make them biscuits!"

Quannel X


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Dolphin Rodeo*

I worked with a captain offshore who tried for years to hook dolphin that came up to the boat and we could never get them to take the bait. After many failed attempts he decided (and I do not support any of this behavior by the way) to try and throw it a pitch bait.

So he starts by throwing cigar minnows to the dolphin and gets them riled up. After a couple of freebies he throws out the pitchbait. Needless to say with a smaller Penn International reel it spooled him in about 6 seconds.

Pretty sure that reel was never the same and we all gave him hell for leaving that poor dolphin swimming around with 1000 yards of line behind him. But as smart as they are I am sure one of the other dolphins cut the line and gave him some blowhole action to make him feel better.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Double-D Extreme said:


> Just to let ya'll know which rig he caught those on. It was not the extreme shark rig (300#mono, 275 SS 7X7). It was the HD Shark Rig (15' of 300#mono,6' of 600# SS 7X7). This is a condensed version of the rig. I also build it with a 12/0 3407DT hook. Full length is 21'. 15' of mono and 6' of cable, doubled for 8" at the hook as a bite guard. It also features SS spring mono loop protectors at each end of the mono.


from an engineering perspective with a degree from the holiday inn express... wouldn't your rig be even stronger if you took out the swivel joining the mono to the steel and just attached the mono and steel together with your loop protector? you already have a swivel at the head of the leader to avoid line twisting to the reel...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gulf Coast Ag said:


> I worked with a captain offshore who tried for years to hook dolphin that came up to the boat and we could never get them to take the bait. After many failed attempts he decided (and I do not support any of this behavior by the way) to try and throw it a pitch bait.
> 
> So he starts by throwing cigar minnows to the dolphin and gets them riled up. After a couple of freebies he throws out the pitchbait. Needless to say with a smaller Penn International reel it spooled him in about 6 seconds.
> 
> Pretty sure that reel was never the same and we all gave him hell for leaving that poor dolphin swimming around with 1000 yards of line behind him. But as smart as they are I am sure one of the other dolphins cut the line and gave him some blowhole action to make him feel better.


OMG


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

This thread has been comical to say the least. So this is from the horse's mouth, as I am the one who caught, brought alongside the boat and released an adult dolphin.LOL. Whats really funny is it all happened on an Okuma reel, a 50 class none-the-less, but yes an Okuma. I've since gotten rid of that reel and replaced it with a Daiwa 50 class. Much better reel by the way. The story that has been told is true....all of it. We were offshore out of G-town about 17 miles fishing a rig. Catching King after King. The first pics you see are the dolphins swarming the boat waiting for us to release the kings. The pics don't do them justice, as pics never do. These were adult dolphin, in the gulf. Not your smaller bay dolphin that you typically see inshore. Probably around 10 feet in length. I have no idea of the weights. They were huge. For all those concerned, we never threw any baited hooks to the dolphin, as we have no desire to try and hook flipper. We just had a blast watching them play with the helpless kings after we released them. Later in the day we tied up to the platform to fish for sharks. At this time the kingfish bite had slowed and we hadn't seen any dolphin for hours. So we threw out a large chunk of old salmon, which was bought from the grocery store the night before on the cheap. 10 minutes after putting the bait out the 50 goes screaming off and a d*** dolphin starts tail walking on the water and raising all kinds of hell. Being the experienced angler that I am, I didn't panic. He tried to spool the reel, but he was not match for the angler, the Okuma (LOL), or the leader purchased from Double-D extreme. We then untied from the rig as the dolphin was making a large arc around the platform. He must have been using his superior intelligence ,as many on here have alluded to, and wanted to cut me off. We knew, however, that we had to leader the dolphin. Primarily to be in concordance with current IGFA regulations as not to spoil any future records I may be eligible for (Although, I'm unsure how a mammal will fit into current categories), and to cut the leader off as close to the dolphin's mouth as possible. The dolphin was brought alongside the boat and the leader cut off near the hook. The dolphin swam away fine under its own power, no less for the wear. If im not mistaken he even gave us a wink and a tail flip to let us now all is well and that there were no hard feelings. Like I said, he** of a crew, he** of a captain and well the angler he's world class. We then hooked, fought and release ( 2 hr. battle) a 10 ft hammerhead shark the same evening (Again, on Double-D extreme leader). The pics below are of the dolphins around the boat waiting for the kings we released and the last few are of the epic battle of man vs. dolphin (Isn't there a TV show about this, man vs. ******). Did I mention I was handling the boat while fighting the dolphin, h*** of a fisherman. In all seriousness, its all true. Here are the pics; however, I will say they don't do it justice. The pics were taken as still shots from the video recorded so they are a little grainy. The video really is awesome, just having some problems uploading it. So yes, Double-D extreme wasn't trying to sell you guys a fish tail to move a few leaders. His leaders sell themselves. D*** good product and its funny to see peoples expression on the beach when they see the huge steel cable and massive circle hook on the leaders.:an4::an4:


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

LMAO, I like your version better. Especially the part of you driving the boat and fighting the dolphin... Can't wait till you get it uploaded and entertain us all. Great times!


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, driving the boat and fighting the dolphin, all while drinking a keystone.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Funny how quick several people got on here to post up about this story being BS but now that the evidence is laid out for all to see everyone got quiet...


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Brio said:


> Funny how quick several people got on here to post up about this story being BS but now that the evidence is laid out for all to see everyone got quiet...


LOL .. you gotta realize most of us loudmouths only play on TTMB mon-fri 8:00-5:00 ... no time to goof off & run our mouths once we get home


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Brio said:


> Funny how quick several people got on here to post up about this story being BS but now that the evidence is laid out for all to see everyone got quiet...


With all due respect my friend a few of us are still waiting on the pics, or video, of the 10' Hammer and the 12-14' dolphin being released at the side of the boat. I hope it is true cause that would be pretty cool! At the same time you can count on a fat endorsement check from Okuma with your pics splattered all over Sports Fishing Magazine along with pics on every single south Texas fishing forum. Bass Pro would ultimately set you up with full sponsorship which would be really nice. The Extreme HD leaders would take off like fat kid in a candy store as well. The rod manufacture would also be ready to offer a nice check and sponsorship.

Again, I sooo hope you have some pics and vid that was said to be available. I am not one of those calling BS, well anyway, but I just want to see the footage! I also wasn't the one that splattered this story all over Texas fishing forums. I just want to see the action as I can't get out on the water as much as I would like! Not much interested in seeing pics of a video of Kings fed to dolphins with a bet rod


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

TMWTim said:


> Not much interested in seeing pics of a video of Kings fed to dolphins with a bent rod


was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

You guys are relentless, we were NOT feeding the dolphins. The pic looks that way but when the boat is completely surrounded by them it would appear that way releasing any fish. The dolphin we hooked came hours later after we hadn't seen any for hrs. Bwana and I were gonna try to use my computer to upload the video tonite but I don't really care to now- y'all would just find something else to b#### about....


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

:an6:


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

*My .02*



Brio said:


> Funny how quick several people got on here to post up about this story being BS but now that the evidence is laid out for all to see everyone got quiet...


I haven't posted anything yet but I may be one of the few who has little interest in seeing the pet of the sea with a hook in it's mouth. Bragging how your leader could bring in a dolphin isn't a real strong selling point. Seems this whole post would be harmful to your business but I guess negative advertisement is better than none....just my .02.

How about paying Mont and buying some ad space, might work better for ya...


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Here we go again....
The key point for the leaders in the story was that the dolphin had circled around two of the legs of the oil platform and they didn't break. These leaders are very long and any store bought leader or most home made leaders are only a couple feet long. The point of the story was that they are well made and didn't fail when most others would have. 
Not pulling in a dolphin a good selling point?? Guess you never hooked one, might as well latch on to a freight train. You and obama both can keep your change.


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

The point about the leader is this. Dolphins DO get hooked here and there, NOT on purpose, but it does happen. Yes they are mammals. A guy I know who has been offshore fishing for almost 35 yrs told me that they have as much stamina and pull as a "fish" twice their size. If you research dolphins that have been hooked or caught then you will see that most spool the fisherman and then break off, or the line is cut by a deck hand. This leaves the animal trailing not only the leader but alot of line as well. There are stories of dolphins being captured and line being cut off their body, fins and tails. With that being said, The fact that Bwana got him to the boat and was able to close cut the leader, means that that mammal will have a 80 - 100 % chance of survival compared to say some other one who had 300yds of line trailing behind him. If the leader I built saved that animal's life, then I've done my job. The point here is conservation, plain and simple.

Be patient. I'm sure the video will be up soon. 

Enuf said.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Brio said:


> Here we go again....


Shhhhhhh...Needing pics or video, or pics OF the video, of a 12-14' dolphin OR the 10' Hammer being released boat side. I am not saying it didn't happen and I hope it did but then again I didn't visit a lot of south Texas fishing forums proclaiming there was proof. I certainly hope there is proof because if not those Extreme HD 1080p LCD Mono Plasma leaders will fail.

I sound like one of those dudes on a soapbox calling people out considering all the massive catches I have under my belt. So not the case. I am just really into dolphins.

:an5:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Brio said:


> Bwana and I were gonna try to use my computer to upload the video tonite but I don't really care to now- y'all would just find something else to b#### about....


Hmmmm.....you can post up stills of the dolphins and releasing of the kings around the boat from the video, but not the still of the shark or dolphin being caught?

I was holding out until you posted that comment.



Double-D Extreme said:


> Be patient. I'm sure the video will be up soon.
> 
> Enuf said.


Read his comment above.....now enuf said. :an5:


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

You guys need to open your eyes before you open your mouth. Read the email that was posted- there were no pics of the hammer b/c the video disc was full and the camera battery was dead. Look at the still pics taken off the video- one of which shows the dolphin hooked. I am done with this thread.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I read this whole thread!!! Did I miss the video?? No video on HH, but the dolphin?


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

There's prob better ways to promote your leaders than coming on a board and bragging about catching a dolphin. Not only do alot of fisherman not want to see it, but I bet it makes pretty good ammo for groups like PETA and the others like them. Maybe you'll make the news in an article about how evil fisherman go out and hook and harass cute little dolphins. 

So you hooked a dolphin, I'm sure you're not the only one. I'm sure it's a cool story, but do you need to post it on the four or five messageboards that I've seen it on to promote your product? I know I'm just some youngster and I don't know anything, but seeing this same story on every fishing board in texas is pretty ridiculous. Most of the fisherman today don't want to see this type of thing, at least not like this; open to everyone online.


----------



## Double-D Extreme (Mar 10, 2009)

Once again, the point is missed. Its not about the promotion. Its about a "cute little mammal" out there who is alive and well because a responsible fisherman tried his best to release him with as little harm as possible and did so.

I think he will be in better shape than this one who came back for seconds.
http://www.news-journalonline.com/n...olphin-freed-from-discarded-fishing-line.html


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I was fishin out of Port A this weekend and saw this...Had a hook up momentarily...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Well I was fishin out of Port A this weekend and saw this...Had a hook up momentarily...


I knew Elsie's sister was dating Flipper!


----------

